

Buy cots for the JS interns - programmer care - Halienja
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579522

======
helium
The best are the retorts to comment 25
(<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579522#c25>)

~~~
achompas
_Rest assured: we have no girlfriends._

:(

~~~
rbanffy
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579522#c27>

"One issue per bug, please -- file a followup for this if you wish."

------
benbeltran
I love seeing exchanges like this: People having fun while working in the tech
world. They warm the heart :P

------
10ren
So... no _Components Off The Shelf_ for them.

Does anyone use COTS anymore, or are the a Failed Dream? Fred Brooks favoured
them...

Although, I have seen Service Components [Architecture] (SCA) - where you
assemble an app by integrating web-services in the cloud. eg. IBM acquired
Cast Iron Systems 4 months ago. And with everything having an API, mashups,
and tools like Yahoo pipes, maybe the 10's version of COTS is already here?

~~~
mahmud
You're OT, but yes, nearly all software today is components, but not in that
rigid, anthropomorphized, Actor-model fashion. Instead, we have stuff we can
use/import/require at compile time, or bundle with our own software.

I would say that the Apache Foundation's work is all about offering Free "off
the shelf" components; see Apache Commons, for example.

------
code_duck
Hey, I want to be a JS intern! Where do I apply?

~~~
CGamesPlay
Mozilla Corporation, obviously.

~~~
code_duck
Yeah... I guess that was hyperbole. Will they really give me a cot?

~~~
ericd
Yep, just file a bug report

